# hey hey



## impete82 (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm pete from cana-duh. i have an idea in my head about a book, one that's probably been done to death already but i want to give it a shot anyways. even if i'm the only person who reads it, i still want to try  i was labeled with a learning disability when i was young, barely passed my english classes in school, and have the hardest time making anything sound have decent on paper ..... do you think i can still write a book? lol

anyways..... hello


----------



## terrib (Aug 30, 2007)

Pete, you go for it! All of us write for one, ourselves! So have fun. Why not write a children's book?  Either way...just do it!
                                                   Terri


----------



## Shinn (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Pete. 

Shinn.


----------



## impete82 (Aug 30, 2007)

terrib said:


> Pete, you go for it! All of us write for one, ourselves! So have fun. Why not write a children's book? Either way...just do it!
> Terri



hahahahahaha nice burn lol .... i bet you were just trying to help but that was too funny (i actually laughed)  ..... i was actually thinking of it at one point though

but i was thinking of a story where people get shot, commit suicide, get cancer, and a whole lot of bad stuff  i doubt any child would want to read that


----------



## Baron (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nellieann80 (Aug 30, 2007)

*welcome!*

Hey Pete! 
Welcome to the group! In my opinion, anyone/everyone can have great ideas! If you have problems putting them into words, or wording them properly...collaborate with someone! Get a good editor who can get your message across! It's a shame to waste a perfectly good brain!


----------



## Smiling Hobo (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to the forums! And anyone can be a writer...it's just that, like with most htings in life, it takes time and dedication to get good at it. Anyways, hope to see you around!

PS - Canada is the greatest country in the world.


----------



## impete82 (Aug 31, 2007)

Nellieann80 said:


> Hey Pete! It's a shame to waste a perfectly good brain!


aww ahahahah



Smiling Hobo said:


> PS - Canada is the greatest country in the world.


damn straight it is 

but seriously, thanks for the positive outlook, i'll make you guys proud lol


----------



## Nickie (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi there, Pete, and welcome to Writing Forums! Sounds like you want to write a thriller... Good, those are really wanted. So just give it a try, and see what happens.


Nickie


----------



## impete82 (Aug 31, 2007)

um..... ya i guess it would be a triller, but the cover i played around with makes it look like a romance or something eh? lol ... i was thinking more than just getting shot ..... the jist would go something like 'guy comes to visit home, gets shot by a girl (she's a badass) he knew when they were babies, guy ends up in hospital in a coma or something, girl takes his journal and reads his entire life, girl gets attached to guy, guy's energy (spirit or ghost if you will) is following her somehow (haven't figured that out yet), guy's energy helps her find her passion for life' .... i know stories like that have been played out already i bet, but i can't get this reel out of my head so i'm going with it  i'm still working on the characters so excuse my 'sloppy storyline' 

not a real cover btw just something i did for kicks today. i looooove 'the secret' so i figured why not give myself a little visualization to jump start the writing and hopefully one day it'd turn out


----------



## Amers (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Pete, have much fun! And I think that's a great story, your style would make it a different story from others


----------

